# Relocation to germany, salary



## kamrul9915

Hi Guys,
I am currently now living in Netherlands (my nationality is Bangladeshi) and working as a consultant in one Mobile operator in The Hague. Recently, I got a job offer from one mobile operator in Dusseldorf, Germany. I have a few questions regarding this matter, if anybody has some sort of experience, plz share with me:
1. I know that I have to get residence permit after moving to Germany to start work in German company. But I am not sure about Visa procedure. Since I don't have the EU work permit and my passport is Bangladeshi passport, surely it have to go through more process and it will take long time to grant visa. If anybody knows that what kind of document I have to submit and how long it will take to grant visa, please share with me. With my current employer in Netherlands, I have a one month agreement, so I have to make some good plan about resignation time.
2. I have around seven years experience on telecom domain and I am expert in one of booming part of mobile technology (3G/LTE). I would like to get some idea what should be my desired salary in Dusseldorf, Germany. 

Thanks a lot.
Kamrul


----------



## Gioppino

kamrul9915 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am currently now living in Netherlands (my nationality is Bangladeshi) and working as a consultant in one Mobile operator in The Hague. Recently, I got a job offer from one mobile operator in Dusseldorf, Germany.


I am no expert but, have they offered you a job knowing that you have no visa? Have you asked them if they are willing to sponsor you or give you a visa? It is not clear form your post what the terms of employment are. Are you going to be employed by them or contracting?


----------



## kamrul9915

Gioppino said:


> I am no expert but, have they offered you a job knowing that you have no visa? Have you asked them if they are willing to sponsor you or give you a visa? It is not clear form your post what the terms of employment are. Are you going to be employed by them or contracting?


Thanks for your reply. I got offer from 3rd party/company and that company normally hire people for large telecom company. I will work as a contractor. My recruiting company will provide me necessary document to get VISA.
For me now burning issues are how long it will take to get VISA and what is the good rate.


----------

